# what are your favorite lute cd on naxos ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

No mather if i like John Dowland lute cd's, there not my top favorite, when i heard Early venitian lute music i was charmed but when i heard Renaissance lute music i was in love.This cd is sooo good, what you dont have it yet, what are you waiting for are you insane, what or you waiting for the record will be out of print sooner or later because it is that good, all the masters of renaissance are there...
Lorenzino del Liuto ( ockay i confess he was a stranger to me but he is good) than (dramatic drum rolls) we have none other than Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina follow up by lorenzino del liuto.This mister have more material than other on the cd, than we have hailing from belgium Orlande de Lassus and his lovely Susane un jour( only for this reason you should pick it up),than more lorenzino afterward the great great Cipriano de Rore( now your drooling like pavlov dogs to this point hey), than the disc concluded whit lorenzino del liuto. Ockay the only reason that would make you choke in buying this is the fact you dont know Lorenzino del Liuto, trust me he's good.But early venitian lute music is not bad either , than i subject buy both cd, there on naxos you have no excuse it will cost you Under 20$ you will have two excellent lute music cd whit great master.I Wonder if i got the best lute music naxos has to offer, i probably do, prove me im wrong or better yet tell me your favorite lute music composer on naxos. Thank you naxos good bless you if not god you have my blessings.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The complete collection of lute suites by Sylvius Leopold Weiss. These are gigantic suites on par with those by Bach.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear ArtMusic, you nail it whit Weiss, he is awesomo(yep not just awesome) he is supreme, it's sad naxos dosen have a box-set for his complete lute work, im crossing my finger brilliant version featured is complete lute work is still available to order or to buy, it would be to good to be true, the recording featuring lutenist Michel Cardin, not the greatess but not the worst, in fact among the best i heard him on YouTube wow and i mean wow.Im starting to love lute music more and more and theorbos.These instruments has sutch a depth ,a soul of there own , and the great lutenists off this world are in league whit the heavens.
Thanks dude for sharing this gem makers, im so thrill


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Most of the Operas from the catalogue :tiphat:


----------



## PJaye (May 22, 2015)

I don't have any Naxos to recommend, because you pretty much named all my favorites already. I really enjoy lute music too though, like you, so I appreciate your enthusiastic words about it. I do have a some others I really like, if you're interested in looking into them. I think I recommended John Johnson to you at one time, so there's that already. 'European Lute music' on the eloquence label (subsidiary of Deutsch grammaphon) is really something. It has 37 tracks covering 7 European nations. Konrad Ragossnig, who plays on it is my favorite lutenist. He plays with his finger nails instead of his fingertips, like you would a classical guitar -which he plays as well. It gives the lute a more crisp and projecting sound, which some people prefer, some don't. I do. 'Flying horse - Music from the ML lutebook' is wonderful as well. Elizabeth Kenny who plays on it has an amazing style. Intricate, delicate, ornamented, are some words I would use. You'd notice the difference right away between her playing and say, Paul Odette, or Nigel North. I think she improvises quite a bit. It sounds like it anyway. Of course stuff by Paul, and Nigel, is always good. I'll recommend one more. For the mellower/obscure playlist, 'lute music for witches and alchemists' is nice -don't worry. it's not just for witches and alchemists. I'm not one- Some pretty unusual material on it. He does tend towards the mellow contemplative pieces. yep. That's enough I guess.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

I like this one:










Early Venetian Lute Music / Christopher Wilson, Shirley Rumsey


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Dear ArtMusic, you nail it whit Weiss, he is awesomo(yep not just awesome) he is supreme, it's sad naxos dosen have a box-set for his complete lute work, im crossing my finger brilliant version featured is complete lute work is still available to order or to buy, it would be to good to be true, the recording featuring lutenist Michel Cardin, not the greatess but not the worst, in fact among the best i heard him on YouTube wow and i mean wow.Im starting to love lute music more and more and theorbos.These instruments has sutch a depth ,a soul of there own , and the great lutenists off this world are in league whit the heavens.
> Thanks dude for sharing this gem makers, im so thrill


Well, I have the Cardin box set on Brilliant and the Barto discs as a playlist on Tidal (plus the first three on CD), so I think I'm set.


----------

